# propress jaw picture



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I just got this 1.25" fullsize propress jaw, it looks different than all my others, little 1/4 moons at the corners. All my other jaws are flat and 6 sided. Maybe this is an early jaw? Or somebody used it for something it was not made for? Any comments welcome Thanks!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

While I am thinking about it here is a picture of a copper 2" jaw with what looks like a ding in the jaw, I have never used it but may need to soon. Do you think the ding shown would effect the fitting?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Is the clock looking stamp a manufacture date stamp ???


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Is the clock looking stamp a manufacture date stamp ???


Let me go find some glasses and I will tell you lol.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

It is the alphabet and points to the letter H, none of my other jaws have this stamp.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

H ??? Idk. Like on a hard hat it has 1-12. And one for the year too. But. Wtf is h?? They look new ???


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

Just means it was made by "Hector"

He does good work, Juan not so good


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> H ??? Idk. Like on a hard hat it has 1-12. And one for the year too. But. Wtf is h?? They look new ???


26 letters in the alphabet could equate to 26 2 week periods in a year. Like a batch or run number...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If I remember right that "ding" is a weak spot engineered so the jaw won't shatter unpredicatable but rather in a controlled fashion for safety reasons. And if I didn't remember correctly, at least it sounded good.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> . ...And if I didn't remember correctly, at least it sounded good.


:laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

The ding is factory spec...I think for either stress relief of the reason Gear stated.

The rounded angles are the newer jaws...also factory spec.

You're in good shape, Cuda :thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> 26 letters in the alphabet could equate to 26 2 week periods in a year. Like a batch or run number...


This used to be the common method on WH serial numbers until BWC decided to come up with top secret formulae for model and serial numbers.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> This used to be the common method on WH serial numbers until BWC decided to come up with top secret formulae for model and serial numbers.


"and if I didn't remember correctly, at least it sounded good"
-Gear Junkie
:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> "and if I didn't remember correctly, at least it sounded good"
> -Gear Junkie
> :laughing:


Make that your new quote for a while. I'm tired of seeing my type os. Lol


----------



## TC27 (Mar 10, 2012)

Could be for a different brand of press? Possibly Nibco? I have yet to use Nibco press, but I've heard it differs from Viega and Apollo.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks! My 1.5" jaws have a little indentation but not as big as the 2". I would love to see a picture of anybody's jaws rounded like my 1.25"
Just tripped me out looking at them, I have the pureflow jaws for pex and all the copper jaws and even bought the generic crimp ring jaws for other brands of pex. The last jaws I want are the swivel adapter for weird angles and the XLC jaws in case we hit a water main that big.


----------

